# Shotgun Shell Pen



## bruce_robertson (May 10, 2020)

Anyone try to make a pen from 12 gauge shot shell?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 10, 2020)

Cool. Is that a cigar kit on the bottom? I could see that catching in.


----------



## JohnU (May 10, 2020)

Looks good!  I used a 4/10 shell on a 8 mm classic twist top once.  Just didn’t turn out as well as I hoped.  Lol


----------



## Finatic (May 11, 2020)

There is a tutorial in the achieves somewhere using a .410 shell as the top portion of a serria style pen.


----------



## bruce_robertson (May 17, 2020)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Cool. Is that a cigar kit on the bottom? I could see that catching in.


Used mostly cigar pen parts.  The shotgun shell was the challenging part..  Bottom half is a cut down 50 cal shell.


----------



## Jonkou (May 17, 2020)

Very unique Bruce, like it.


----------

